# Price help please



## OLDVIKINGMAN (Oct 7, 2016)

hi folks, I'm a newbie to the site. I'm an old hand behind the wheel plowing but have never really bid to plow a roadway. It's 2.5 miles long, paved, no curbs or sidewalks(nice), has one main road with 2 side roads, the side roads are dead ends that don't exactly have cup de sacs or big turn around so,and there's a 20 foot long bridge with a wood plank surface at the entrance to this "community".
No sanding, salt, or melt.
It's in the foothills here in Colorado.
Is $300 for a push for the first 4-6".?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

you tell us,
what does it cost you to operate your truck?
IE what are your margins.
who much profit will there be.

its not what they will pay, it what you need to earn.

sorry, it know is sounds like i'm a @$$ but only you know the # you need to charge to make it work.

ps, knowing what to charge is part of being in business.
as a businessman you need to know your numbers.

my numbers will differ from yours.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

As mulch as it pains me...I agree with Snoblower.....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How wide is the road, public or private, what equipment do ya have? If it's not pre salted and s lot of people drive on it. It can be s pain to scrape up. Did you tell your insurance company that your doing roads?


----------



## OLDVIKINGMAN (Oct 7, 2016)

I understand what you're saying Snofarmer, but I was hoping I might get some easy answer, something along the line of per mile times snow depth. 
As far as putting down sand,salt, or mag, it's a private road, they don't want it, and it's Colorado, meaning the sun will be out drying it out in half a day.

.... And, yes my contractor coverage is complete for drives, lots, and private roadways.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> How wide is the road, public or private, what equipment do ya have? If it's not pre salted and s lot of people drive on it. It can be s pain to scrape up. Did you tell your insurance company that your doing roads?


Salting a road in Colorado?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, I'm in Jersey. It's what they do here. If it's real quiet you can hear the vehicles rust. Now back on topic. How long will it take you to do this? Should be less than an hour. Your in the ballpark.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

OLDVIKINGMAN said:


> hi folks, I'm a newbie to the site. I'm an old hand behind the wheel plowing but have never really bid to plow a roadway. It's 2.5 miles long, paved, no curbs or sidewalks(nice), has one main road with 2 side roads, the side roads are dead ends that don't exactly have cup de sacs or big turn around so,and there's a 20 foot long bridge with a wood plank surface at the entrance to this "community".
> No sanding, salt, or melt.
> It's in the foothills here in Colorado.
> Is $300 for a push for the first 4-6".?


I use to have a couple accounts that were very similar to what you describe in Larimer County. Roads were 30'<> wide and took four passes to clear edge to edge. Mine had 4 cul-de-sacs to deal with which wasn't mulch of as hassle.
I was using $100.00 / mile for 4-8", $160.00 / mile for 8-12" and $255.00 / mile for 12" plus. I was using a 8.5 straight balde with wings, then a 8.2 V with wings. They were was taking aboot 1hr 20m to do at 4-8"

Rates are very different from county to county, if the roads I was plowing were in Boulder County and close to Boulder you can get 20-30% more depending on the homes in the community.



OLDVIKINGMAN said:


> I understand what you're saying Snofarmer, but I was hoping I might get some easy answer, something along the line of per mile times snow depth.
> As far as putting down sand,salt, or mag, it's a private road, they don't want it, and it's Colorado, meaning the sun will be out drying it out in half a day.
> 
> .... And, yes my contractor coverage is complete for drives, lots, and private roadways.


The resistance for an easy answer is due to guys want to understand / learn what you're doing and to make sure you have proper G/L coverage. In Sno's case he goes the extra mile, some times to be difficult but for good reason.

You'll find folks back east put down a lot of salt, seems like aboot 3-4X of what's used in Colorado.

BTW.... Welcome it's good to see another greenie here.
You can learn a lot here, some you need to filter through the banter / BS but at the end of the day you'll figure oot who's advice is worthy of taking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> You can learn a lot here, some you need to filter through the banter / BS but at the end of the day you'll figure oot who's advice is worthy of taking.


And most of the BS\banter is from a guy who's name starts with "B". Same goes for advice.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And most of the BS\banter is from a guy who's name starts with "B". Same goes for advice.


Says the man-child that get's regular reminders not to derail every thread.....


----------



## OLDVIKINGMAN (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks Buff.
I figured I'd get grief from some folks, whatever.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Says the man-child that get's regular reminders not to derail every thread.....


Ewe two, eh?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

OK fellas let's keep this on topic and keep the banter to a minimum....


It seems 8 pint Buffs answer seems to work best since he lives out there and knows the Market...To the OP...Buffy has been known to mentor people out there...You might wanna give him a shout and buy him dinner...Warning the guy is the second coming of Bigfoot so bring your wallet....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ewe two, eh?


Not fur awyle..... been "good" you should treye it.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5 said:


> It seems "8 pint Buzz " answer seems to work best since he lives out there and knows the Market...To the OP...Buffy has been known to mentor people out there...You might wanna give him a shout and buy him dinner...Warning the guy is the second coming of Bigfoot so bring your wallet....


Fixed it for Ya,
And on a side note,
Man, have you ever thought of selling kirbey's?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Man I love this site. Personally I wouldn't be on here as much if we didn't have the banter.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Banter is all in the way you take it, I have no reason to believe that any member would intentionally hurt you. You are in Buzzalos area. Take his advice serious and read through the banter,


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> OK fellas let's keep this on topic and keep the banter to a minimum....
> 
> It seems 8 pint Buffs answer seems to work best since he lives out there and knows the Market...To the OP...Buffy has been known to mentor people out there...You might wanna give him a shout and buy him dinner...Warning the guy is the second coming of Bigfoot so bring your wallet....


You may increase his ego with statements like this.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> You may increase his ego with statements like this.


No worries aboot that happening, I'm pretty humble unlike some......


----------

